# من هم الارثوذكس



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 مارس 2009)

*
من هم الأرثذوكس؟

المقدمة:
كلمة ارثوذكس تعنى "مستقيم الرأى و المنهج" و قد اطلقت هذه الكلمة على الكنائس التى انفردت عن كنيسة روما و الكرسى الباباوى البطرسى و السياسة الرومانية و جعلت من نفسها كنيسة مسيحيية بعقائد خاصة. و هذا يدعونا لطرح عدة اسئلة مثل: كيف؟ لماذا؟ متى؟ و هذا سنستطرده فى هذا الموضوع.

+ مجمع افسس الثانى عام 449 م:
دعونا نرجع بكتاب التاريخ الى الوراء حيث كانت الكنيسة المسيحيية متحدة فى شتى انحاء المسكونة و كانت الصلة بين الكنائس صلة وثيقة فى مواجهة الهرطقات و البدع.
فمن هذه الهرطقات ، هرطقة الاسقف اوطاخى رئيس دير قسطنطينية و قد زعم هذا الاسقف ان ناسوت المسيح تلاشى فى لاهوته و يدعى هذا المعتقد بال"monophysicism". 
انتشر هذا المعتقد فى قسطنطنية و مصر مما جعل البابا ديسقوروس بابا و بطريرك الاسكندرية بمناشدة الملك سيؤدسيوس ملك قسطنطنية بعقد مجمع. بسبب شدة حب الملك سيؤدسيوس الى هذا بابا على بابا روما لاون ، عقد مجمع فى افسس الثانى عام 449م. توافد لهذا المجمع عدة اسقافة من جميع المسكونة لمناقشة هذه البدعة بحضور الاسقف اوطاخى و لم يأتى البابا لاون المجمع بسبب عدم دعوته الى المجمع و ارسل مندوبين لحضور المجمع و ارسل معهم رسالة للرد على بدعة اوطاخى. فعندما عقد المجمع أستجوبه اوطاخى عن كلامه هذا لكن عجباً رفض اوطاخى الكلام المتوجه له و انكر بحقيقة هذا الكلام و رفض فكرة انه نادى بمعتقد وحدانية المسيح و اقر انه يتبع القانون النيقاوى. فأنتهى المجمع بقرار فصل اوطاخى من رتبته كاسقف و رئيس دير و مع ذلك لم يقرأ الملك سيؤدسيوس الرسالة. 


مجمع خلقيدونية عام 451م:
فى عام 450 مات الملك سيؤدسيوس عندما سقط من على ظهر جواده ، فلم يجدوا وريثاً لهذا العرش الا اخته بوليكيا التى ترهبنت فى احد اديرة بزينطية و اغروها بالملك و العرش و تولت العرش. لكن كانت هناك عقبة ان لا يتولى العرش نساء انذاك ، فتزوجت رئيس الجيش ماركيانوس و اعطته العرش ، و كان من المعروف عنه انه كان يتبع بدعة نسطور التى تنص ان المسيح له طبيعتان. ففى ذلك الوقت سمع البابا لاون بابا روما ان الملك سيؤدسيوس مات و اسرع الى الملك ماركيانوس باخباره ان البابا ديسقوروس يعتنق عقيدة اوطاخى و يشكل خطراً على سياسة المملكة و نجد هذا نظراً لعدم محبة الملك سيؤدسيوس له او البابا ديسقوروس الذى احتل مكانة اعلى من مكانة بابا روما. فعقد الملك ماركيانوس مجمع بجانب مدينة قسطنطنية فى مدينة تدعى "خلقيدون" سنة 451 م و امر بحضور 500 اسقف من المسكونة و البابا ديسقوروس. فوصلت رسالة الملك الى البابا ديسقوروس و احضر معه تلميذه الاسقف يعقوب الى المجمع. فعقد المجمع و نفى البابا ديسقوروس الكلام المتوجه اليه و قال ان البابا لاون هو من يعتنق مذهب نسطور. فلم يرضى الملك بهذا الكلام و ان المجمع لم يظفر بشىء فأنهى المجمع بلا نتيجة. و اخبر الملك ماركيانوس زوجته بكل ما حدث و ترك لها الامر للتصرف فيه. 
فأحضرت الملكة بوليكيا البابا ديسقوروس و تكلمت معه ثم 
اهانها البابا ديسقوروس بتسميتها هيروديا لانها كانت ترقص امام الكنيسة فى عيد القيامة. فصفعته على صدغه مما ادى الى خلع ضرسه و ارسل هذا الضرس الى تلميذه يعقوب. و امرت الملكة بوليكيا بنفى البابا ديسقوروس. مما ادى الى اشتعال فتنة فى مصر و قام يعقوب تلميذه بمظاهرات بالانفصال عن الكنيسة الرومانية و عدم قبول مجمع خلقيدونية. 

+ الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية:
بعدها انفصلت الكنيسة المصرية عن الكنيسة الرومانية و لم ؤأمن بطبيعتان للمسيح كما اعتنقها مجمع خلقيدونية. ففى البدء رئس يعقوب كرسى الباباوية و دعى الشعب الارثوذكسى باليعاقبه نسبة ليعقوب تلميذه و لم تكن الكنيسة المصرية وحدها التى رفضت مجمع خلقيدونية بل الكنيسة السيريانية و الارمينية ايضاً. فنلقى الضوء على سياسة مصر فى هذا الزمان. فكان ينقسم الشعب المسيحى الى فريقين: الملكيين و اليعاقبة. الملكيين هم من قبلوا المجمع و امنوا بعقيدة طبيعتان للمسيح و كان ينتخب الملك لهم البابا. اما اليعاقبة فهم ينتخبوا لانفسم البابا سراً. نرى من قصة الانبا صمؤيل المعترف محاولة البابا فى اعتناق الكنيسة المصرية للكاثوليكية بالعذاب ايضاً.


بهذا تطور الشعب الارثوذكسى و اصبح كنيسة قوية تصد البدع و الهرطقات



​*


----------



## just member (23 مارس 2009)

*موضوع فى غاية الروعة *
*ميرسى اوى اختى العزيزة رجعا*
*فيها بعض معلومات مو كنت بعرفها *
*شكرا ليكى*
* ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## zezza (23 مارس 2009)

شكرا حبيبتى على الموضوع الحلو 
ربنا يباركك و يبارك خدمتك

ربنا قادر يوحد كنيسته مرة تانية زى ما كانت زمان ... و ما يكوش فى اى انقسام 
بشفاعة و بركة العدرا
شكرا يا قمر


----------



## fouad78 (23 مارس 2009)

ميرسي يا راجعة ليسوع موضوع جميل
بس على فكرة اليوم في حوارات بين الكنائس وممكن نسمع عن إعادة وحدة العقيدة
يمكن مش اليوم أو بكرا بس المهم انها في تقدم
وعادة نفضل نحن اسم السريان على اليعاقبة 
موضوع رائع الرب يباركك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جميل ومعلومات حلوه

شكرا ليكي راجعا ليسوع

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (23 مارس 2009)

كل رسايل سيدتنا العذراء

بتطلب من شعبها انو يتوحد

فالمسيح واحد عند الجميع

ربنا يباركك

راجعة للمسيح

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


> *موضوع فى غاية الروعة *
> *ميرسى اوى اختى العزيزة رجعا*
> *فيها بعض معلومات مو كنت بعرفها *
> *شكرا ليكى*
> ...



*مرسي علي المشاركة الجميلة يا جو 

سلام المسيح معك​*


----------



## grges monir (23 مارس 2009)

الأقباط هم المسيحيين الأرثوذكس الذى ترجع أصولهم إلى قدماء المصريين 
الأقباط المسيحيين فى مصر هم أمة يرجع جذورهم إلى قدماء المصريين تكلموا الهيروغليفية وهى لغة الخاصة بهم كشعب , وهم أقرب شعب يرث آباؤهم فراعنة مصر فى صفاتهم واعمالهم وحضارتهم , ومما يذكر أن مرقس هو رسول الرب يسوع إلى شعب مصر ومنذ دخوله إلى مصر وهم يؤمنون بالمسيحية بدون تغيير , وتعتبر مسيحيتهم من أقدم نظم المسيحيية فى العالم التى لم يطرأ عليها اى تغيير نتيجة لأنعزالهم بعيداً عن التيارات الحديثة , وقد عرفت الكنيسة المصرية المسيحية باسم الكنيسة القبطية , وعرفت اللغة الفرعونية بعد أن أعاد الأقباط كتابتها بإستخدام الحروف اليونانية باسم اللغــــــــــة القبطية , فالمسيحيين الأقباط هم ورثة أجدادهم المصريين القدامى لغة وتاريخ وأسماً وإمتداداً , وما زال الأقباط يصلون باللغة الفرعونية القديمة ( القبطية الحديثة ) فى كنائسناحتى يومنا هذا .


----------



## GogoRagheb (23 مارس 2009)

شكرا اختى راجعه
لهذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 مارس 2009)

zezza قال:


> شكرا حبيبتى على الموضوع الحلو
> ربنا يباركك و يبارك خدمتك
> 
> ربنا قادر يوحد كنيسته مرة تانية زى ما كانت زمان ... و ما يكوش فى اى انقسام
> ...



*امين يا رب  يوحد كنيستة

مرسي يا الجميلة زيزا 

نورتيني يا حبيبتي 

سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2009)

> *بهذا تطور الشعب الارثوذكسى و اصبح كنيسة قوية تصد البدع و الهرطقات*



أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها 

موضوع هاااااااااام جدا يا رجعا ليسوع 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 مارس 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> ميرسي يا راجعة ليسوع موضوع جميل
> بس على فكرة اليوم في حوارات بين الكنائس وممكن نسمع عن إعادة وحدة العقيدة
> يمكن مش اليوم أو بكرا بس المهم انها في تقدم
> وعادة نفضل نحن اسم السريان على اليعاقبة
> موضوع رائع الرب يباركك​



*مرسي خالص علي ردك ومشاركتك الجميلة يا فؤاد
ويا رب تتوحد الكنيسة

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل ومعلومات حلوه
> 
> شكرا ليكي راجعا ليسوع
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*مرسي يا كوكو
نورت بمشاركتك يا مان
سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------



## first love (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا خالص يا راجعة ليسوع على المعلومات الجميلة دى
امين يارب كل طوائف المسيحية تتوحد وترجع كنيسة واحدة تانى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> كل رسايل سيدتنا العذراء
> 
> بتطلب من شعبها انو يتوحد
> 
> ...



*مرسي علي المشاركة الجميلة يا كليمو

الرب يبارك في حياتك​*


----------



## sameh7610 (24 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جميل ومفيد

ميرسى اووووووى​*


----------



## mero_engel (25 مارس 2009)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل دا يا حبيبتي *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## شاهير (28 مارس 2018)

يعني الفرق بين اليعاقبه والملكييين ان اليعاقبه يومنوا بطبيعه واحده للسيد المسيح والملكيين يؤمنوا بطبيعتين؟
هو ده الفرق فقط؟


----------

